# Soil test results - confused on weight to apply



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

Hey guys! I just had a soil test done and it called for 16-16-16 @ 3.25lb/1,000. I had been watching some videos where they calculate how many total pounds you need by weight, for example in a 40 lb bag you would do 40*.16 and get 6.4 lbs in that bag. I called the company and they said I would only need a total bag weight of 9.75 lbs for my 3,000sq ft section. Now I am totally confused. Can someone help clarify this for me?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Describing Soil Savvy as confusing is extremely gracious of you.
40*.16 = 6.4 lbs
6.4 lbs /40 = .16 lbs of N in every pound of 16-16-16 product
It also calculates to .16 lbs of P2O5 and .16 lbs of K2O in every pound of product.
They recommend that you apply 3.25 lbs of 16-16-16 product per every one thousand square feet of lawn:
.16 lbs of N/lb of product * 3.25 = .52 lbs of N per every one thousand square feet of lawn. (Also .52 lbs of P2O5 and K2O per M.)
That's their recommendation.


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Ridgerunner right on! Thank you for the reply. I think I was confusing this with the recommended rate of using 1lb N/1,000 per month. There is some calculation/post I saw somewhere on how to calculate that. I think in my sample results they already calculated the total weight per thousand for me to use and I made a big mistake. Probably just smoked my lawn by putting out wayyyy too much.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Not likely, but how many pounds did you apply, or how much is still left in the bag?


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Ridgerunner Put out 80 lbs believe it or not of 13-13-13. Somehow came up with the idea that each bag had 5.2 lbs of straight N and that I needed 12 total lbs of N for my 3,000 sq ft. So I figured 2 (40Lb) bags would give me 10.4. (close enough) I know man, you are probably in disbelief as I am lol, this is just embarrassing


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

And I suppose you have Georgia red clay. Own a shop vac?  Otherwise, double up your watering regiment and let it ride. Bermuda is pretty tolerant. Hope you like mowing.


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Ridgerunner yes GA red Clay. It has been down about a week now and I only see 2 burn spots that are pretty small so maybe I got lucky. I just hope the burn spots don't continue to pop up. Strange to me that the entire lawn didn't burn!?!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Good luck. It's Bermuda, and as I mentioned, it probably the most tolerant grass to high soil salt content, plus it will repair those damaged areas rather quickly. Keep an eye out for any signs of disease and drought stress.


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Ridgerunner thanks again. I am off to find most recent version of math for dummies. I will also not be so quick to "thrower down" - Have a great weekend!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That was 3.46lb of N per ksqft. On a cool season lawn it would be gone.

(80*.13)/3 = 3.46


----------

